# Costco Flea/Tick prevention



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Has anyone tried the Costco Flea/Tick prevention?? I just saw it at Costco yesterday and was curious. It is only $19.99 for six! Might be worth looking into.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

It's a Kirkland brand? I haven't seen it.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Do you know which brand it's "modeled" after, Frontline or Advantix?

I'm going there today, I'm going to check it out. If the active ingredients/percentages are the same as whichever one you use, I don't see why it wouldn't work. Just like Kirkland's ibuprofen instead of Advil or something. I use Advantix, because I've read it has better mosquito protection and it's always worked really well. But now I'll have to see the ingredient list on it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I was shopping for flea/tick medicine about a month ago, I found one that seemed reasonable in price, so I got it. I came home and something told me to check reviews on it.....well the first review read "If you want to kill your dog, then use this product", needless to say almost every review was the same---not good... that medicine went back to the store Then I ordered Frontline Plus on line and they sent me fake frontline...I have to say I've had a big problem with flea medications this year, so I'm not one to give advice


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, it is a Kirkland brand.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Kirkland Flea/Tick Active Ingredients:
Etofenprox..... 30.0%
(S)-Methoprene... 3.6%
Piperonyl Butoxide Technical... 5.0%
Other Indredients.... 61.4%

Frontline Plus Active Ingredients:
Fipronil... 9.8%(S) 
Methoprene.. 8.8%
Inert Ingredients.. 81.4%


BioSpot Active Ingredients:
Etofenprox... 30.0%
S-methoprene IGR (Insect Growth Regulator)... 3.6%
Piperonyl Butoxide... *5.0%
Other Ingredients... 61.4%


K9 Advantix active ingredients:
Imidacloprid; 1-[6-Chloro-3-pyrindinyl) methyl]-N-nitro-2-imidazolidinimine... 8.8%
Permethrin... 44.0%
Pyriproxyfen IGR (Insect Growth Regulator)... 0.44%
Other ingredients... 46.76%

Looks like BioSpot per the active ingredients.


----------

